# IMac écran noir en cours d'utilisation



## sebMacNewGen (2 Mai 2010)

Cela fait deux fois en une semaine que l'écran de mon IMac devient brusquement noir alors que je travail sur Lightroom. La première fois l'écran était complètement noir, la seconde il était noir avec quelques lignes verticales blanches.

Lorsque l'écran devient noir il est impossible de faire quoi que ce soit, plus rien ne s'affiche pas même le pointeur de la souris.

Je suis obligé d'éteindre l'IMac et de redémarrer, ensuite tout va bien.

Hier, j'ai appelé le support Mac, ils m'ont fait corriger les droits d'accès des fichiers en utilisant le logiciel de réparateur de disque. Ils m'ont fait faire un test du Hardware avec le CD d'installation mais ce dernier n'a rien détecté.

De mon coté je soupçonne la carte graphique mais comment le prouver?

Est-ce que l'un d'entre vous a déjà rencontrer ce genre de problème? Est-ce que cela peut-etre du a des problèmes de droits d'accès sur des fichiers (j'ai de gros doutes) ?
Est-ce que cela peut-etre du a un bug de Lightroom, du coup je suis passé de v2.4 a v2.7.

Merci,

Séb.


----------



## Sly54 (2 Mai 2010)

sebMacNewGen a dit:


> De mon coté je soupçonne la carte graphique mais comment le prouver?


Je crains qu'il ne te faille passer chez un concessionnaire !
C'est quoi ta machine ?


----------



## sebMacNewGen (2 Mai 2010)

C'est un IMac 2.8Ghz Intel Core 2 Duo / 4Go sous Snow Leopard.

J'ai a nouveau eu le problème ce matin, cette fois l'écran était blanc, ça s'est produit juste au moment ou je cliquais sur éteindre.

Lorsque le problème se reproduira j'essaierai faire des ping sur le Mac ou d'ouvrir une connexion à distante pour déterminer si en background les process tournent toujours ou si c'est un simple problème d'affichage.

Si vous avez des idées, je suis preneur !
Merci,


----------



## sekada (2 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai un problème similaire depuis déjà quelques mois.

Le problème est que je l'ai envoyé en réparation et que rien n'a été détecté... je passe les détails de l'histoire qui seraient hors propos.

Je soupçonne également la carte vidéo ou l'écran ou encore une surchauffe.

Je n'ai pas réussi à reproduire de manière systématique le problème. Une chose est sûr sans une utilisation plus ou moins intensive (photos vidéo) rien ne se passe. 

Aujourd'hui, je me retrouve avec un iMac instable et hors garantie suite à l'incompétence de techniciens ou une volonté du prestataire de faire trainer.... Bref si ton Mac est encore sous garantie ne traine pas et ne lâche pas l'affaire.

Personnellement je ne pense pas que cela soit lié à des droits d'accès à des fichiers.

J'ai quelques petites questions :

As-tu de temps en temps des rayures qui apparaissent à l'écran de façon intempestive ?

Saladin.


----------



## Sly54 (2 Mai 2010)

Essaie de voir si ce produit également sur une autre session.


----------



## sebMacNewGen (2 Mai 2010)

Salut,

Je viens encore d'avoir le problème 

Cette fois-ci j'avais pris la précaution de rendre mon IMac accessible à partir de mon PC via VNC au cas ou.
Après le plantage, je n'arrive pas a me connecter par VNC et d'ailleurs même le ping ne répond plus. Par conséquent je pense que c'est plus grave que la carte video, ça doit être un problème sur la carte mère. Par contre l'USB est toujours alimenté!

Je n'ai pas de "rayures" intempestives juste le blocage complet et évidemment ce n'est pas predictible.

Mon IMac est sous garantie "Apple Care" pendant encore 450 jours, cela devrait me laisser le temps de le faire réparer, enfin j'espère!
Demain j'appel le support Apple et je vous tiendrai au courant.

a+

Seb.


----------



## sebMacNewGen (3 Mai 2010)

Dans la suite de mes aventures sur mon écran noir j'ai peut-etre trouvé une piste grâce à l'un de mes collègues qui possède un IMac.
En effet, depuis que je lui ai passé ma sonde Spyder 3 et qu'il a installé son logiciel, il m'a dit avoir rencontré le même problème d'écran noir. Suite a la désinstallation il n'a apparemment plus le problème.

Donc je vais attendre que le problème se reproduise puis désinstaller le logiciel Spyder 3 pour déterminer si effectivement il est la source du blocage avec écran noir. Cela correspondrait assez bien car mes problèmes ont commencés a peu près lors l'achat de la sonde et de l'installation du logiciel.

Je vous tiendrai au courant....


Séb.


----------



## Berthe29 (6 Mai 2010)

Utilisatrice d'un iMac également, je crois avoir eu le même genre de symptômes...

Hier, alors que je travaillais sur Exell et sur internet (avec Google Chrome), mon écran s'est mis à vibrer avec une multitude de carrés de barres blanches...  Je l'ai immédiatement éteint et l'ai laissé se reposer jusqu'à ce matin...

Et ce matin, j'ai eu le spectacle désolant d'un écran noir, avec la flèche/souris coincée dans le coin supérieur gauche et un carré de lignes blanches qui, après avoir vibré un peu, se sont figées sur la flèche... 

Je serais particulièrement heureuse d'apprendre que ce n'est pas la carte mère qui est en cause !!!
J'attends avec impatience le résultat de votre exploration.


----------



## Sly54 (6 Mai 2010)

Un peu de lecture, peut être ce fil ?


----------



## Berthe29 (7 Mai 2010)

Merci pour le lien, Sly...

J'avoue que je ne sais pas très bien par quoi commencer, dans le faible espoir que ce ne soit pas la CM qui m'ait lâchement abandonnée...


démarrage avec le CD système d'origine ?
démarrage sur le DD externe (en principe, j'y ai une copie du dossier système)
Quelqu'un peut-il me rappeler comment forcer le démarrage sur ces disques ?  Je m'en vais chercher sur le forum...

On m'a parlé de

"reset électrique" (appui sur le bouton démarrage, Mac débranché) ?
alt+pomme+P+R (je ne sais pas ce que ça fait) ?
Quelqu'un a-t-il un avis ?

D'avance merci pour votre soutien (même s'il n'est que moral, ça compte !)

Des nouvelles, Seb ?


----------



## Sly54 (7 Mai 2010)

Berthe29 a dit:


> démarrage avec le CD système d'origine ?


Tu insères le DVD dans ton lecteur; tu redémarres ton ordi en maintenant appuyée la touche C



Berthe29 a dit:


> démarrage sur le DD externe (en principe, j'y ai une copie du dossier système)


Soit tu maintiens la touche alt au démarrage, tu auras le choix du disque dur de démarrage,
Soit tu vas dans Préférences système / démarrage, et là tu choisis (clic) ton disque de démarrage.

Il faut évidemment que ton disque dur externe soit bootable et allumé ! 





Berthe29 a dit:


> [*]alt+pomme+P+R (je ne sais pas ce que ça fait) ?[


C'est pour zapper la PRAM (ca fait bien dans un dîner chic :
- qu'as tu fait hier ?
- j'ai zappé la PRAM)
Ca remet à zéro certains paramètres (je ne sais pas exactement lesquels, mais chuis sûr qu'un coup de Google saura te renseigner)


----------



## sebMacNewGen (10 Mai 2010)

Je n'ai pas les memes symptomes. 

Aujourd'hui j'ai a nouveau eu le problème, j'ai utilisé Lightroom pendant un long moment, puis j'étais en train de faire une visio lorsque brusquement l'écran est devenu noir.
Par contre le son continuait de passer dans les deux sens car mes interlocuteurs m'entendaient et je les entendais et donc le réseau fonctionnait correctement.

La webcam était encore allumée mais par contre ils ne recevaient plus d'images. Je pense donc toujours que le problème vient de la carte graphique ou éventuellement le logiciel Spyder 3.
Du coup je viens d'arrêter le logiciel et je vais essayer de faire quelques tests d'ici la fin de la semaine.

a+

Séb.


----------



## nico.evo02 (11 Mai 2010)

Salut Séb,

Je ne pense pas me tromper en disant que je suis le collègue en question 

Je suis tombé sur ton fil en faisant une recherche car j'ai toujours ces problèmes de freeze total de l'iMac. Par contre c'est un peu différent maintenant que j'ai viré tout ce qui était lié à la sonde Spyder... A présent, j'ai juste un gel de la machine mais plus cet écran noir.

Est-ce que tu vois des choses particulières dans la console ? (Applications > Utilitaires > Console = équivalent Event Viewer sous Windows). Pour ma part, je redémarre trop vite donc la prochaine fois, je laisserai passer 10 minutes pour bien isoler les événements...

A+,
Nicolas


----------



## sebMacNewGen (11 Mai 2010)

Salut Nicolas,

C'est bien moi, pas d'erreur possible. J'espere que tu ne vas pas sur les forums pendant les heures de boulot :rateau:

Dans la console j'ai des erreurs du au logiciel Spyder 3, apparemment ils ont des soucis avec la gestion de la mémoire.

10/05/10 19:31:14	Spyder3Utility[128]	*** attempt to pop an unknown autorelease pool (0x1801000)
10/05/10 19:31:24	Spyder3Utility[128]	*** attempt to pop an unknown autorelease pool (0x8a0800)
10/05/10 19:31:28	[0x0-0x2b02b].com.datacolor.spyder3pro[200]	Spyder3Pro(200,0xa0ae34e0) malloc: *** error for object 0x15857280: double free
10/05/10 19:31:28	[0x0-0x2b02b].com.datacolor.spyder3pro[200]	*** set a breakpoint in malloc_error_break to debug
10/05/10 19:31:28	[0x0-0x2b02b].com.datacolor.spyder3pro[200]	Spyder3Pro(200,0xa0ae34e0) malloc: *** error for object 0x1585b400: double free
10/05/10 19:31:28	[0x0-0x2b02b].com.datacolor.spyder3pro[200]	*** set a breakpoint in malloc_error_break to debug
10/05/10 19:31:44	Spyder3Utility[128]	*** attempt to pop an unknown autorelease pool (0x8a0800)
10/05/10 19:31:47	Spyder3Pro[200]	*** __NSAutoreleaseNoPool(): Object 0x19b1d940 of class NSCFArray autoreleased with no pool in place - just leaking
10/05/10 19:31:47	Spyder3Pro[200]	*** __NSAutoreleaseNoPool(): Object 0xd5a960 of class NSCFArray autoreleased with no pool in place - just leaking
10/05/10 19:31:54	Spyder3Pro[200]	*** __NSAutoreleaseNoPool(): Object 0x19ba6bf0 of class NSCFArray autoreleased with no pool in place - just leaking
10/05/10 19:31:54	Spyder3Pro[200]	*** __NSAutoreleaseNoPool(): Object 0xa0a83bf8 of class NSCFString autoreleased with no pool in place - just leaking
10/05/10 19:31:54	Spyder3Pro[200]	*** __NSAutoreleaseNoPool(): Object 0xd034f0 of class NSCFArray autoreleased with no pool in place - just leaking
10/05/10 19:31:54	Spyder3Pro[200]	*** __NSAutoreleaseNoPool(): Object 0x19ba7ab0 of class NSCFArray autoreleased with no pool in place - just leaking
10/05/10 19:31:54	Spyder3Pro[200]	*** __NSAutoreleaseNoPool(): Object 0x19ba7fe0 of class NSCFString autoreleased with no pool in place - just leaking
10/05/10 19:31:54	Spyder3Pro[200]	*** __NSAutoreleaseNoPool(): Object 0x19b1e4a0 of class NSURL autoreleased with no pool in place - just leaking
10/05/10 19:31:54	Spyder3Pro[200]	*** __NSAutoreleaseNoPool(): Object 0xd5c8d0 of class NSCFArray autoreleased with no pool in place - just leaking
10/05/10 19:31:54	Spyder3Pro[200]	*** __NSAutoreleaseNoPool(): Object 0xa0a81c18 of class NSCFString autoreleased with no pool in place - just leaking
10/05/10 19:31:54	Spyder3Pro[200]	*** __NSAutoreleaseNoPool(): Object 0xa0a81c18 of class NSCFString autoreleased with no pool in place - just leaking
10/05/10 19:31:54	Spyder3Pro[200]	*** __NSAutoreleaseNoPool(): Object 0xa0a8e810 of class NSCFBoolean autoreleased with no pool in place - just leaking
10/05/10 19:31:54	Spyder3Pro[200]	*** __NSAutoreleaseNoPool(): Object 0xd5e1d0 of class NSURL autoreleased with no pool in place - just leaking
10/05/10 19:31:54	Spyder3Pro[200]	*** __NSAutoreleaseNoPool(): Object 0x19b799a0 of class NSCFArray autoreleased with no pool in place - just leaking
10/05/10 19:31:54	Spyder3Pro[200]	*** __NSAutoreleaseNoPool(): Object 0x19b1e3a0 of class NSCFDictionary autoreleased with no pool in place - just leaking
10/05/10 19:31:54	Spyder3Pro[200]	*** __NSAutoreleaseNoPool(): Object 0x19b7d2d0 of class NSCFData autoreleased with no pool in place - just leaking
10/05/10 19:31:54	Spyder3Pro[200]	*** __NSAutoreleaseNoPool(): Object 0x158662d0 of class NSAppleEventDescriptor autoreleased with no pool in place - just leaking
10/05/10 19:31:54	Spyder3Pro[200]	*** __NSAutoreleaseNoPool(): Object 0x19ba9800 of class NSURL autoreleased with no pool in place - just leaking
10/05/10 19:31:54	Spyder3Pro[200]	*** __NSAutoreleaseNoPool(): Object 0xa0a870b8 of class NSCFString autoreleased with no pool in place - just leaking
10/05/10 19:31:54	Spyder3Pro[200]	*** __NSAutoreleaseNoPool(): Object 0xa0a86948 of class NSCFString autoreleased with no pool in place - just leaking
10/05/10 19:31:54	Spyder3Pro[200]	*** __NSAutoreleaseNoPool(): Object 0xd6b040 of class NSURL autoreleased with no pool in place - just leaking
10/05/10 19:31:54	[0x0-0x2b02b].com.datacolor.spyder3pro[200]	LostFocus
10/05/10 19:33:48	System Preferences[205]	*** WARNING: Method selectedRowEnumerator in class LoginItemsTableView is deprecated. It will be removed in a future release and should no longer be used.
10/05/10 19:33:53	[0x0-0x2b02b].com.datacolor.spyder3pro[200]	LostFocus
10/05/10 19:33:54	Spyder3Utility[128]	*** attempt to pop an unknown autorelease pool (0x8a2800)
10/05/10 19:34:12	com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[81]	([0x0-0x10010].com.apple.Stickies[126]) Exited: Killed
10/05/10 19:34:12	com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[81]	([0x0-0xf00f].com.apple.mail[125]) Exited: Killed
10/05/10 19:34:12	com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[81]	(com.apple.AirPortBaseStationAgent[112]) Exited: Killed
10/05/10 19:34:12	ChronoSyncBackgrounder[120]	ChronoSync Backgrounder v3.3.6 has terminated.
10/05/10 19:34:12	[0x0-0x11011].com.tomtom.HOMERunnerApp[127]	TomTom HOME runner stopped.
10/05/10 19:34:26	com.apple.launchd[1]	*** launchd[1] has started up. ***


C'est peut-etre la cause du problème. Je vais poster un message sur le site de Datacolor.
Hier soir j'ai désactivé le logiciel et j'ai pas mal utilisé le Mac depuis ce matin et pas de plantage.
Par contre je n'ai pas utilisé Lightroom aujopurd'hui c'est aussi l'un des suspects.
A+

Séb.


----------



## sebMacNewGen (14 Mai 2010)

Hello,

Apres deux jours d'utilisation intensives de Lightroom 2 (plusieurs heures) pas de plantage. Donc à priori le suspect Spyder 3 utility semble être le bon coupable.
Cela se verifiera ... ou pas avec le temps.
a+

Séb.


----------



## trampomaniacs (15 Mai 2010)

Bonjour à tous.
Je crois qu'il s'agit de mon premier post sur ce site que je suis régulièrement dès que j'ai un petit souci sur mon Imac (24' - 2,8 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo - Version 10.6.3).
Merci à toute les personnes qui alimentent ce site et qui nous permettent (personne un peu moins compétente) de nous aider.

J'écris car j'ai eu également ce même souci d'écran noir (et blanc aujourd'hui).
Je n'ai pas de gros logiciels qui tournaient lors de ces plantages (genre logiciel Photoshop ou illustrator), mais uniquement MSN, des logiciels de téléchargements (je ne les cite pas ils sont suffisamment connus) et Firefox.
Deux de mes 4 écrans sont apparus lorsque je voulais retourner sur Firefox (à l'instant c'était en réduisant une vidéo plein écran VLC pour aller lire un message reçu sur FB), les autres je ne m'en souviens plus.
Comme indiqué, l'écran s'est figé sur le blanc, mais j'avais quand même le son de ma vidéo qui continuait. J'ai appuyé sur la barre d'espace pour mettre sur pause (voir si j'avais encore un peu d'autorité sur cet Imac récalcitrant ) et le son c'est coupé pour n'émettre que des petits clac (comme si le son sauté en fait).

Du coup j'ai pensé à la surchauffe en lisant vos commentaires, mais je viens de voir qu'un logiciel (spyder 3) pouvait en être à l'origine.
N'étant pas un pro, quelqu'un peut-il m'indiquer la procédure pour voir si ce logiciel opère sur mon ordi ainsi que sa désactivation ?

Bien évidemment, ma garantie n'est plus valide donc bon je vais faire, mais c'est vrai que c'est assez désagréable.
En tout cas merci pour vos réponses


----------



## la praline (19 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,
j'ai également le pb suivant de passage au noir de manière aléatoire sans autre utilisation que firefox ou word:
mon écran passe au noir de manière aléatoire de temps à autre en pleine utilsation et pour le rallumer (alors que le reste de la machine continue de fonctionner) je suis contraint de le mettre en veille avec le bouton de démarrage puis de réappuyer dessus ou carrément dans certains cas de l'éteindre complètement puis de le rallumer !
je précise que Apple care m'a déjà, après mains déboires et erreurs d'interventions de leur part, remplacé le disque dur défectueux et la carte mère pour essayer de remédier à ce pb.
  j'ai même eu le pb d'écran noir en réinstallant le système complet suite à corruption de mon disque dur...en fin d'installation. 



bien sûr l'action sur la souris ou k
le clavier ne permet pas dans ce cas de rallumer l'écran comme sur mes imac 15 et 17" précédents

  précision: mon imac est un 27" acheté en février 2010 avec l'os 10.6.3

je pense qu'il s'agit donc d'un pb matériel...

Merci pour vos retours et éventuelles solutions...


----------



## sebMacNewGen (22 Mai 2010)

Bon, je pensais que mon problème venait du logiciel Spyder 3 mais manifestement ce n'est pas le cas 
J'ai a nouveau eu un blocage aujourd'hui.

J'ai pris les logs console, je vais attendre que le probleme se reproduise deux ou trois fois et ensuite je ferai une comparaison des logs.

Ca semble être un problème materiel, carte mère ou graphique. Pendant que l'IMAC est bloqué Itunes continue de fonctionner normalement ainsi que le WiFi. Par contre le clavier n'a aucun effet.

a+

Séb.


----------



## trampomaniacs (1 Juin 2010)

Bonjour.

J'allais tout fièrement annoncé qu'aucun plantage n'avait eu lieu depuis mon dernier message donc 15 jours environ.
Et là ce soir, sans aucune raison apparente, car je n'ai effectué aucun changement ou lancement d'application (je surfais tout simplement sur Firefox) et là pouf ... écran gris (oui j'inaugure une nouvelle couleur...).
Donc du coup obligé de faire un reset.

Seb, si tu le souhaites je peux t'envoyer mes logs (si jamais tu m'indiques la marche à suivre pour trouver ça ), si ça peut aider à trouver si un logiciel vient foutre le bordel ou si c'est au final une panne matériel (ce qui serait nettement plus embettant).

Est-ce que selon vous, un mail à Apple servirait à quelque chose (étant donné que mon Imac n'est plus sous garantie) ?

Bonne semaine.


----------



## nico.evo02 (7 Juin 2010)

Bon, je remonte un peu le sujet car j'ai toujours le problème  C'est assez rare mais ça le fait toujours. D'ailleurs, un truc marrant : pour que ça se produise, il me suffit de penser que "tiens, ça fait longtemps que ça n'a pas planté". Et là, bam ! Magique !

Par contre, je m'aperçois que ça arrive souvent quand je suis en train d'utiliser Firefox. Alors y a-t-il un rapport ? That is the question 

Le message de trampomaniacs pourrait le laisser suggérer également...


----------



## Jean40 (8 Juin 2010)

J'ai un iMac Intel 2.66 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo, qui fonctionne sous O1 10.6.3 et j'ai apparemment le même problème que ceux qui précèdent ... Depuis 3 mois, j'ai, toutes les 5 ou 6 sessions, l'écran bloqué soit strié (plusieurs couleurs), soit noir, blanc, soit strié blanc, ... La seule manière d'en sortir est de faire un reset. Il me semble que cela survient surtout (?) quand je suis sur internet. 
Je crains fort qu'il ne s'agisse de la carte mère - carte graphique. J'avais déjà dû remplacer le précédent (un iMac G5) pour défectuosité de cette carte. Et je ne suis à nouveau plus sous garantie (j'ai acheté mon iMac en septembre 2008).
Est-ce utile d'utiliser le hardware test ?
Merci de vos lumières !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h15 ----------

Mais comment y avoir accès ?  Croyant avoir un Mac récent, j'ai redémarré en poussant la touche D.  Sans résultat.Le hardware test ne se trouve apparemment pas sur le  disque d'installation de Snow Leopard. Faut-il dès lors utiliser le  disque d'installation 1 de Leopard ?
Merci de vos réponses !


----------



## trampomaniacs (29 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour bonjour.
Je met un peu à jour les évolutions de mon Imac.
J'ai eu le droit à un joli freeze ce dimanche  (donc quasiment plus d'un mois sans souci) et cette fois-ci l'écran est resté tel quel (pas d'écran blanc ou autre couleur bizarre).
Rien de bien intéressant en soit, si ce n'est qu'à nouveau, j'étais sur Firefox et que j'étais en train d'ouvrir un nouvel onglet.

Firefox ferait-il des siennes ?

Je ne sais pas si vous avez eu à nouveau ce problème depuis mais c'était juste pour vous tenir au courant.

Bonne semaine à tous


----------



## wind21 (4 Septembre 2010)

salut a vous

je suis sur imac intel 20 pouces et j-'ai le meme probleme que vous
l'ecran se coupe d'un coup est devient noir ou gris....
ca arrive des fois quand je suis sur internet...
si quelqu'un a une solution avant que je ne l'emmene chez un reparateur....

merci


----------



## Sly54 (4 Septembre 2010)

wind21 a dit:


> l'ecran se coupe d'un coup est devient noir ou gris....


L'écran se coupe (noir, éteint, donc plutôt pb hard, alimentation ou carte mère ou ??)ou alors il devient gris, comme un Kernel Panic (image ci dessous) ?


----------



## glisda (4 Juin 2014)

Bonjour, je déterre un peu ce topic car malgré le temps qui passe, le problème reste d'actualité.
Je suis un Imac21,5 pouces mi-2011 (processeur 2,5 GHz intel core i5). La machine a à peine un an et demi, autant dire un bébé (si on se base sur la solidité légendaire des macs), j'ai eu auparavant du Power Pc Mac G4 , du G5 avant de passer à l'Imac.
Mais depuis quelques jours, aussi récent soit-il PAF ! Écran noir subit et blocage complet. Obligé d'éteindre en coupant le secteur (bouton d'arrêt inactif).
Je n'ai pas installé de nouveau logiciel (hormis peut-être GoogleMap il y a une quinzaine de jours), évidemment MAC ne garanti que 1 an pourtant on peut lire dans la garantie constructeur que :



> Tous les produits que vous achetez auprès d'Apple, y compris ceux de marques autres qu'Apple, sont couverts par la garantie légale du vendeur de deux ans contre les défauts de conformité conformément aux dispositions du Code de la consommation et par la garantie légale du vendeur contre les vices cachés conformément aux dispositions du Code civil.
> En vertu des articles L. 211-4 et suivants du Code de la consommation, les consommateurs ont notamment le droit d'obtenir du vendeur la réparation ou le remplacement sans frais des produits qui ont un défaut de conformité, en dénonçant ce défaut dans un délai de 2 ans à compter de leur délivrance.
> En vertu des articles 1641 et suivants du Code civil, s'il existait un vice caché quand le produit a été acheté, l'acheteur a notamment le droit de retourner le produit et d'obtenir le remboursement du prix par le vendeur dans un délai de 2 ans à compter de la découverte du vice...



Ma question est : Avez-vous des informations sur les raisons de cet écran noir ? Savez-vous aujourd'hui de votre côté si la pièce à l'origine du bug est identifiée ou s'il s'git d'un bug / conflit entre divers logiciels ou mises à jour ?

Et dans ce cas, ma garantie de 1 an a expirée, mais comment faire valoir la garantie constructeur ? Et pensez-vous qu'au vues de cet article de garantie, je je puisse tout simplement demander le remboursement intégral de la machine afin d'en racheter une toute neuve ? Et comment prouver auprès de Mac ma bonne foi et surtout qu'il s'agit bien d'un problème "d'organes internes " ?

Merci pour vos réponses et bonne semaine à tous.
Glisda !


----------



## Sly54 (4 Juin 2014)

Bonjour,



glisda a dit:


> Je suis un Imac21,5 pouces mi-2011 (processeur 2,5 GHz intel core i5). La machine a à peine un an et demi,


Deux ans et demi ?




glisda a dit:


> Et pensez-vous qu'au vues de cet article de garantie, je je puisse tout simplement demander le remboursement intégral de la machine afin d'en racheter une toute neuve ?


Tu peux demander, mais à mon avis ça ne sera jamais accepté.

Un lien à lire pour essayer d'identifier le coupable.


----------



## glisda (4 Juin 2014)

Merci Sly pour ce lien intéressant.
En effet, les causes peuvent être multiples en fait.
Je vais déjà faire un tour sur l'utilitaire histoire de réparer les autorisations, ensuite un coup d'onyx pour la poussière.
Puis inspection des logiciels ...  Heu... Ha  oui pour le coup, je me pose une petite question :
Existe t il une application (ou une méthode incluse) permettant de passer en revue toutes les applications téléchargées, et de contrôler si l'une comporte un risque affirmé ou potentiel permettant de cibler et d'éliminer l'éventuelle corruption active ?
Ce qui éviterait d'avoir à tester chaque application, la désinstaller puis la réinstaller ... 
A bientôt et merci encore pour ta réponse rapide et ludique !


----------



## Sly54 (4 Juin 2014)

glisda a dit:


> Existe t il une application (ou une méthode incluse) permettant de passer en revue toutes les applications téléchargées, et de contrôler si l'une comporte un risque affirmé ou potentiel permettant de cibler et d'éliminer l'éventuelle corruption active ?
> Ce qui éviterait d'avoir à tester chaque application, la désinstaller puis la réinstaller ... !


A ma connaissance : non
Par contre, ça peut se faire quand on les installe : cad n'installer qu'une seule application à la fois.

Par contre, aller chercher le rapport de KP et le poster ici peut peut-être aider


----------



## glisda (4 Juin 2014)

C'est sympa pour le décorticage, mais je n'ai pas eu d'affichage de kernel, rien du tout, donc comment avoir le rapport ?
Ou est-ce que je peux aller le chercher ? Je n'ai pas encore fait un coup de nettoyage depuis ce matin (ça n'a pas replanté pour autant), je ferais ça ce soir avant de couper.
Merci, je repasserais demain matin (heure de Paris) pour ire si j'ai trouvé quelque chose dans les autorisations.
Mais je suspecte Google map, la dernière fois ça buggait sitôt installé (finder bloqué, voir complètement invisible). Je l'ai viré et tout est rentré dans l'ordre !
Bonne fin de journée,
Glisda


----------



## Sly54 (4 Juin 2014)

glisda a dit:


> C'est sympa pour le décorticage, mais je n'ai pas eu d'affichage de kernel, rien du tout, donc comment avoir le rapport ?


Tu peux l'avoir en utilisant l'utilitaire qui s'appelle _Console_, en regardant le CrashReporter me semble-t-il


----------



## pascalformac (5 Juin 2014)

@glisda
ton picto indique ppc en leopard or tu parles d'un imac macintel

corriger le picto 
et sinon indiquer l'OS en question avec le macintel

Ainsi que l'entretien du mac
( t'es pas un nioube mac tu te doutes de quoi on parle , sinon c'est évoqué partout)

autre detail
Appli "google maps"
:mouais:

y a gourance là , car y a pas sur mac
serait ce google EARTH?
( avec petite réparation des permissions avant - après?)

tester aussi une session neuve ( crée par cet OS , pas issu de migration) ou même " invité"


----------



## Celina73 (27 Avril 2016)

Bonjour,
Je déterre le sujet car c'est exactement ce qui m'arrive, sur un Imac 2009 (2.66GHz, Intel Core Duo), et jusqu'à présent toujours en faisant tourner Firefox. L'écran devient noir, ou gris, ou gris avec des raies blanches (c'est fun, y plein de versions !) et il n'y a d'autre moyen pour reprendre la main que de redémarrer. Le redémarrage est sans problème, mais le problème est récurant, et agaçant. J'ai tenté un nettoyage (onyx), un reset PRAM, un fsck, ça donne un peu de répit, et puis c'est reparti... 
Est ce que personne depuis le temps n'a trouvé l'explication du problème? 
Logiciel ou matériel? 
Et est-ce que ça se produit aussi sur des machines et OS plus récents que mon dinosaure?
Ma gratitude éternelle à qui m'aidera à comprendre ce problème sur lequel je planche depuis un long bout de temps...


----------



## T.Brass (3 Septembre 2017)

Et un nouveau un ! Je vois que personne jusqu'ici n'a émit une solution à ce problème ni même une description ... Des années de ce fichu écran noir ( gris, ligné, zebré, à poids ..) et rien ? 
Pas de diagnostique ? Qu'on fait toutes ces pauvres victimes de la malédiction de l'écran noir ?
Vous avez tous changé de machine ?
J'ai le problème ... J'ai pu entre deux extinctions sauver mes fichiers .. dossiers et autres qui ne l'avaient pas encore étés lors des sauvegardes ...mais -PHOTOS- contient 6 ans de photos ... _29000 photos_ !!! J'ose espérer les sauver avant extinction totale ...
Si quelqu'un peu me dire si il y a un espoir de sauver Willy ..Euh Pardon, l'*iMac* ?


----------



## Sly54 (4 Septembre 2017)

Si c'est un problème d'écran ou de carte graphique, tes données (sur son dd) ne vont pas souffrir et tu pourras toujours les récupérer 

Si tu as un autre Mac, tu peux essayer un démarrage en mode Target.


----------



## Locke (4 Septembre 2017)

T.Brass a dit:


> Des années de ce fichu écran noir ( gris, ligné, zebré, à poids ..) et rien ?


C'est bien mais on ne sait rien de ton matériel, modèle, taille écran, année, macOS en cours, etc ?

Avec un iMac et ce quelque soit la taille-écran ou l'année, le syndrome de l'écran noir, barres verticales ou horizontales, pixelisation avec de gros carrés colorés, est une panne partielle ou totale de la puce ou de la carte graphique, voire des deux. En sachant que lorsque la panne est avérée est que l'écran restera totalement noir, le problème est que le passage d'un fonctionnement correct ponctuel vers cet écran totalement noir peut survenir à tout moment.

Comme mentionné en réponse #34, sauvegarde tout ce que tu peux en te connectant en mode Target ou Cible… https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT1661 …ensuite selon l'année il est possible de faire une réparation dans un Apple Store ou magasin habilité. La facture sera élevée, grosso modo dans les 500 €, avec le fait que si cet iMac est d'un certain âge… https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201624 …il ne sera pas réparable dans un Apple Store.


----------



## T.Brass (4 Septembre 2017)

Hello Locke ! Merci de ta réponse ...
Imac 27 de 2009 
Je suis en train de sauvegarder tout ce que je peux dans ses moments de "lucidité" ...
Fichiers fait 
Photos reste environ ...27 000 photos...
La question va être ... Est-ce qu'un iMac de 8 ans vaut les 5OO euros de répa ??? Sachant qu'il peut déclarer une autre panne dans les années proches ...
J'avais déjà depuis quelques mois des signes avant coureur sous la forme de fine ligne claires ( blanches ) verticales distantes de 1 cm environ ... pas visibles dans les tons clairs ...


----------



## Locke (4 Septembre 2017)

T.Brass a dit:


> La question va être ... Est-ce qu'un iMac de 8 ans vaut les 5OO euros de répa ???


Pour moi, non. De plus tu as la réponse dans le lien officiel de chez Apple, ton iMac n'est plus pris en charge pour la moindre réparation. Le faire réparer dans un petit magasin de quartier peut coûter un peu moins cher, mais ce sera sans aucune garantie.


----------



## T.Brass (4 Septembre 2017)

voilà ... Je pense me diriger vers un nouveau et sauvegarder selon la méthode Target avec le nouveau ! Merci pour le process Locke !


----------



## Sloopys31 (15 Novembre 2020)

Berthe29 a dit:


> Utilisatrice d'un iMac également, je crois avoir eu le même genre de symptômes...
> 
> Hier, alors que je travaillais sur Exell et sur internet (avec Google Chrome), mon écran s'est mis à vibrer avec une multitude de carrés de barres blanches...  Je l'ai immédiatement éteint et l'ai laissé se reposer jusqu'à ce matin...
> 
> ...


Bonsoir, J'ai exactement le meme probleme que toi.. RESOLU (petits carrés qui grouillent dans tous les sens et.. défois souris figée avec un petit carré de lignes.. en fait j'ai remarqué que si tu laisse "en continu" une fenêtre ouverte (pour moi.. c'est RTL en direct) ça prête à rire.. mais quand RTL tourne en continu.. le problème disparait.. c'est troublant ..je sais .. mais ça marche..mais ne me demandez pas pourquoi.. Sloopys31


----------

